# VW van brake problem



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you have regular rear brakes you may want to check and see if the auto adjusters are working, there is a chance they stopped working and the brakes are having to go further out before they make contact.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

No need to check the auto adjusters, they are not working. You can try going in reverse and putting the brakes on to reset the brakes. I would tear into those rear shoes asap.


----------



## toxo (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys but the LT35s and Sprinters have discs all round for the main brakes. They do also have shoes on the back but only for the handbrake.

Am taking a chance that it's the master cylinder and am going to pick one up shortly. If not I'm gonna be £50 plus out of pocket but I don't have a choice. I don't have a second vehicle so can't just tear it down and then go look for parts and as usual I need the thing working now.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

toxo said:


> Thanks guys but the LT35s and Sprinters have discs all round for the main brakes. They do also have shoes on the back but only for the handbrake.
> 
> Am taking a chance that it's the master cylinder and am going to pick one up shortly. If not I'm gonna be £50 plus out of pocket but I don't have a choice. I don't have a second vehicle so can't just tear it down and then go look for parts and as usual I need the thing working now.


In that case I would say you are right, that is all there is left, probably trash or the residual check valve is going south.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

toxo said:


> Thanks guys but the LT35s and Sprinters have discs all round for the main brakes. They do also have shoes on the back but only for the handbrake.
> 
> Am taking a chance that it's the master cylinder and am going to pick one up shortly. If not I'm gonna be £50 plus out of pocket but I don't have a choice. I don't have a second vehicle so can't just tear it down and then go look for parts and as usual I need the thing working now.


Your take is very likely to be correct. You almost guaranteed to have dual chamber master, with one chamber leaking through, causing piston to go down, and then 2nd chamber picking up and giving you pressure. 
But MS-s are normally easy rebuilt. You can buy rebuilt kits for almost any. 30 minute son a bench and there you go.


----------



## toxo (Feb 7, 2013)

ukrkoz said:


> Your take is very likely to be correct. You almost guaranteed to have dual chamber master, with one chamber leaking through, causing piston to go down, and then 2nd chamber picking up and giving you pressure.
> But MS-s are normally easy rebuilt. You can buy rebuilt kits for almost any. 30 minute son a bench and there you go.


This would make sense because the problem got worse each time I used the van and the pedal got lower each time before the brakes were activated as if a leak was gradually getting worse.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you checked for leaks?
Have you verified that there is fluid in the Master Cylinder?
If there is a leak, did you let the MC run empty, then fill it back up again? 

If no leaks, then most likely MC is bad.
It would also be wise to visually inspect each brake pad / shoe.


----------

